# Lincoln and the Lion



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

This morning I heard a low growl from another room.. when entering I saw Lincoln fearfully backing away from the lion. The stuffed toy had been moved from the closet to a low chest of drawers this morning and Lincoln had just discovered it. I took the toy down to show it to him but I had to first turn it around so Lincoln couldn't see the eyes. He smelled it and licked it but still was taken aback when seeing the eyes. He now would like to play with it but sorry, not a dog toy.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Cute - I can see how that lion might provoke a reaction.


----------

